# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  نقل مباشر "بطولة سيكافا : المريخ السوداني ( ) بنادير الصومالي ( )

## محمد النادر

*بطولة سيكافا النسخة رقم 40 ـــــ 2014 رواندا 
المجموعة الثالثة


التاريخ الأثنين 11/8/2014


المريخ السوداني                Vs                  بنادير الصومالي
 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اللهم انصر الزعيم اين ما حلا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد اينما ذهب ولعب

*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*بالله ورونا روابط شغالة عشان نشوف الزعيم منتصرا اليوم
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

بطولة سيكافا النسخة رقم 40 ـــــ 2014 رواندا 
المجموعة الثالثة


التاريخ الأثنين 11/8/2014


المريخ السوداني                Vs                  بنادير الصومالي
 




كلمني ... الساعة كم؟




*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المباراة الساعة الثانية ظهراً
*

----------


## sonstar

*ماف رابط نشاهد فيه المباراة  بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالتوفيق للزعيم وان شاء الله افراحنا تتواصل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ايمن يضيع الهدف الخامس من عكسية بله جابر 

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*لو جاءالخامس بريحنا من الحسابات
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سبحان الله كنت اكتب عن باسكال ومقدراته الهجومية فاذا به يحرز هدف من ضربة ثابتة 


سبحان الله فلقد كان عندي احساس بانه المريخ يمكنه الاستفادة منه في هذه المباراة بالذات
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تراوري اناني اضاع فرصة الخامس 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 90 والمريخ متقدم بي 4 اهداف دون رد 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*4 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من المباراة





*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*ان شاءالله القادم أجمل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده قووووووويه من باسكال لكن عاااااااااااليه 

*

----------


## m3bdo

*يا صفوة قصة تراوري مع المصري دا شنو ما بيلعبوا باصات مع بعض كلوا كلوا لاحظوا لي الحاجة دي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء المباراه بفوز المريخ بي 4 اهداف دون رد 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك النصر العريض برباعية نظيفة
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين على نصره لنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وهدفين صحيحين صرفهم الحكم ظلماً عن المريخ
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الحمد لله تمنيتها اكثر من خمسة لكن الحكم رفض احتساب الهدفين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكين الفوز وان شاء الله ننتصر فى مباراة الجمعة ونتاهل حتى تكون الاستفادة قصوى بزيادة المباريات فى هذه البطولة
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*29 من الاعضاء و 82 زائر -- العدد الكلي 111 -- لية الزوار ماعايزين يسجلو في المنبر --
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الحكم لغى قونين صحيحات مفروض 6/0 للمريخ.  الان يجب انتظار نتيجة المباراة الثانية بين البوليس وفيتالو وعلى ضوءها تتضح الرؤية واتمنى خسارة فيتالو حتى تنقص صافي اهدافه وندخل بفرصتين امامه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتيجة غير جيدة بمقياس ان الصومالي طرمبة المجموعة

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف الف مبروك الانتصار برباعيه دون رد 

*

----------


## golden

*فوز البوليس على فيتالو من مصلحتنا
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*الحمد لله -- وان شاءالله طوالي مبسوطين 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 106 (26 من الأعضاء و 80 زائر)

محمد النادر, نادرالداني+, محمد الرفاعى, معتصم صالح+, البركان الهادئ+, الدلميت+, اهيجو, الحوشابي+, ابواسراء+, ايمن الطاهر+, احمد الحلفاوى+, اسماعيل, اسامة عطية, بكرى النورمحمدخير, golden, hass6666, m3bdo, صديق بلول, parma, sara saif+, SHAKIRATEYA+, عم نصرالدين+, عادل الناصر, عبد المنعم خليفة+, waleed salih, yassirali66+




*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara saif
					

29 من الاعضاء و 82 زائر -- العدد الكلي 111 -- لية الزوار ماعايزين يسجلو في المنبر --





 الجماعة ديل الليلة ماعندهم محل يقبلوا عليه 

كان احسن ليهم يمشوا المطار يشيعوا الجنازة

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*هوووووووى اطفوا التلفزيون خلاس ما تعاينو 
قلبت قلة ادب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الحمد لله .. اللهم ادم علينا نعمة الانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*بخيت حرام يقعد كنب
                        	*

----------


## golden

*هههههههه حلوة وملعوبة يا عم نصر الدين لاعبين سكاكين في الملعب وجمهور سكاك في المواقع هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

هوووووووى اطفوا التلفزيون خلاس ما تعاينو 
قلبت قلة ادب





*

----------


## golden

*بخيت خميس لاعب مميز ولكن يجب طبخه على نار هادئة  وخبرة اسماعيل لابد منها
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 106 (26 من الأعضاء و 80 زائر)

محمد النادر, نادرالداني+, محمد الرفاعى, معتصم صالح+, البركان الهادئ+, الدلميت+, اهيجو, الحوشابي+, ابواسراء+, ايمن الطاهر+, احمد الحلفاوى+, اسماعيل, اسامة عطية, بكرى النورمحمدخير, golden, hass6666, m3bdo, صديق بلول, parma, sara saif+, SHAKIRATEYA+, عم نصرالدين+, عادل الناصر, عبد المنعم خليفة+, waleed salih, yassirali66+







مجتمعبن في الحرم ما شاء ياود النادر اليوم ظهر الاشقاء اسامة عطية وشاكر عطية في متابعة  مباراة الزعيم لاول مره ومعهم صديقي محمد الرفاعي 

*

----------

